# [solved] USB 3.0 Not working

## CompileMe

Hello Everyone I am having a problem with my usb 3 ports. My wired keyboard , wired mouse and speakers work pluged in but my usb hard drive, flash drive or my wireless keyboard will not work I have the XHCI compiled into my kernel. Here is a portion of my dmesg the entire thing is:

```

[  302.315967] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e330 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315968] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e340 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315970] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e350 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315971] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e360 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315973] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e370 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315974] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e380 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315976] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e390 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315977] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315979] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315980] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315982] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315983] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[  302.315985] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3f0 cec3e000 00000000 00000000 00001802

[  302.315986] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq = ffff8800cec3e100 (virt), 0xcec3e100 (dma)

[  302.315987] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq updated 16 times

[  302.315988] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq = ffff8800cec3e100 (virt), 0xcec3e100 (dma)

[  302.315990] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq updated 16 times

[  302.315993] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000008

[  302.315995] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

[  362.475502] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Poll event ring: 4295029760

[  362.475513] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: op reg status = 0x0

[  362.475517] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ir_set 0 pending = 0x2

[  362.475520] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: HC error bitmask = 0x4

[  362.475522] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Event ring:

[  362.475526] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @00000000cec0a400 cec83bb0 00000000 01000000 02038001

[  362.475529] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @00000000cec0a410 cec83bc0 00000000 01000000 02038001

[  362.475533] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @00000000cec0a420 cec83bd0 00000000 01000000 02038001

[  362.475536] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @00000000cec0a430 cec83be0 00000000 01000000 02038001

[  422.636177] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ring deq = ffff8800cec0a0d0 (virt), 0xcec0a0d0 (dma)

[  422.636179] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ring deq updated 13 times

[  422.636180] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ring enq = ffff8800cec0a0d0 (virt), 0xcec0a0d0 (dma)

[  422.636181] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ring enq updated 13 times

[  422.636184] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000008

[  422.636185] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

[  422.636187] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Dev 1 endpoint ring 0:

[  422.636583] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Poll event ring: 4295089920

[  422.636586] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: op reg status = 0x0

[  422.636589] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: ir_set 0 pending = 0x2

[  422.636590] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: HC error bitmask = 0x0

[  422.636591] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Event ring:

[  422.636790] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000cec3e3f0 cec3e000 00000000 00000000 00001802

[  422.636792] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq = ffff8800cec3e100 (virt), 0xcec3e100 (dma)

[  422.636793] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq updated 16 times

[  422.636794] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq = ffff8800cec3e100 (virt), 0xcec3e100 (dma)

[  422.636795] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq updated 16 times

[  422.636799] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000008

[  422.636801] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

```

Please let me know if you need anything else.Last edited by CompileMe on Thu Oct 31, 2013 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge pciutils usbutils 

lspci -k | grep -i -a2 "usb 3"
```

???

if that gives nothing:

```
lspci -k | grep -i -a2 usb 3
```

???

```
lsusb
```

???

working usb3 here yields:  *Quote:*   

>  dmesg | grep -i xhc
> 
> [    0.823285] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
> 
> [    0.823961] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7
> ...

 

The garbage in your dmesg probably comes from having  *Quote:*   

> Debugging for the xHCI host controller

  enabled in your kernel

----------

## CompileMe

Thanks for the reply your right I had debug enabled just recompiled  kernel here is the output.

lspci -k | grep -i -a2 "usb 3":

```

Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device aa38

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

04:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL80x xHCI USB 3.0 Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 06a3:0ccc Saitek PLC 

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

```

----------

## CompileMe

Why is my usb3 using the intel sound driver?:

```

Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device aa38

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

----------

## roarinelk

grep -a2  shows the 2 lines preceding the one where the to-be-grepped term is found. Or shorter: No it doesn't use a sound driver for USB3 :)Last edited by roarinelk on Tue Oct 29, 2013 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

Actually, I bet that it's the sound chip (for HDMI) on your graphics card. Don't you happen to have an XFX card?

----------

## CompileMe

Yes I do two of them

----------

## CompileMe

Why is my is my wired keyboard, mouse and speakers working but my hard drive and wireless keyboard not working that is what I dont get. any Ideas by the thanks for the reply

----------

## DONAHUE

Your bus 004 and bus 006 are the usb3 buses. No device other than the root hub is connected at bus 004 or 006. A usb2 device physically inserted in a usb3 port will need to "virtually" attach to a usb2 root hub. This will require ehci driver provided either as part of xhci driver or separately. As too many drivers is most often better than too few: Does your kernel config have: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> SCSI device support  --->
> 
> <*> SCSI disk support
> ...

 

lsusb here is:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e8d:1956 MediaTek Inc. -> usb2 external optical drive on two usb2 ports
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1740:9801 Senao EUB9801 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT3572] -> usb2 wifi  on usb2 port
> 
> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB -> usb2 addon controller card  on usb2 port
> ...

 

----------

## CompileMe

I have evrything compiled except this I can not find it. 

```

<M> OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support 

```

----------

## CompileMe

```

 2.644036] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.644042] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    2.644049] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    2.644078] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    2.644083] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[    2.745536] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.181958] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    3.382613] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    3.583465] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 2, error -22

[    3.685479] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    3.685598] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    3.760855] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    3.797787] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k SS

[    3.886591] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    3.925500] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.087456] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 3, error -22

[    4.114616] ip (1777) used greatest stack depth: 3928 bytes left

[    4.189465] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    4.189581] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    4.361360] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp6s0: link is not ready

[    4.361735] e100 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

[    4.361851] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp6s0: link becomes ready

[    4.390588] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

[    4.591473] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 4, error -22

[    4.693480] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    4.693660] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1.

```

----------

## DONAHUE

You might want to unmask and emerge git-sources and build and try the very latest kernel.

googling  *Quote:*   

> Setup ERROR: address device command for slot 1

  seems to find that there is a kernel bug (or intel hardware bug) 

https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/ChangeLog-3.0.11 contains:

 *Quote:*   

> commit bd8a076ec08b1dab5fe3d7bf5499990a552ff51f
> 
> Author: Sarah Sharp <sarah.a.sharp@linux.intel.com>
> 
> Date:   Thu Nov 3 13:06:08 2011 -0700
> ...

 

----------

## CompileMe

DONAHUE, that solved my problem. Thanks alot man.

----------

## Toomuch

Solved this by switching back to 3.10.17. Wonder why we hit this 2 year old bug just now.

----------

